# 06 taillights?



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

Anyone Know were i can purchase a set of stock 06 taillights? I have an 05 looking to upgrade. I found these ones on ebay that look really close to the oem 06 tailights for 150$ anyone agree?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-0...33716QQitemZ8065596194QQrdZ1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've got the same one's and they look great.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

do you have a picture? Did you replace 04-05 or 06 taillights?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Replaced 05's. Here are some before and after pics.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

looks good, thanks for the pics... Maybe Ill purchase a set, ima call gm on monday see if i can get a pricing on the 06 taillights but im willing to bet there more expensive and dont look any better...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

looks good. i am in momgomery now and will be here till late sunday. holla at me. i saw and talked to a guy in a 05 mbm gto. name is rob have you seen him?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, sorry I haven't called you back. I got up late b/c of work and here I am now. I've got to work tomorrow also, but I'll be in your area sometime monday afternoon or night. Also, I've never seen that guy with an 05. I know there is a blue 04 running around base but I've never had a chance to talk to him.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sporaclic said:


> looks good, thanks for the pics... Maybe Ill purchase a set, ima call gm on monday see if i can get a pricing on the 06 taillights but im willing to bet there more expensive and dont look any better...


Man, I'm positive that they are going to try and charge you and arm and a leg. As far as looks go, I don't think that there is a huge difference.


----------

